# Ridgid k3100 jetter



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Does anyone have this Jetter. If so do you like it? I always hear about different Jetter models being used but never ridgid. Why?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's limp wristed...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

although its a decent "looking" machine...its a little under spec'd at a little over priced. Pressure loss on 3000 psi at 5.5 GPM would be too much when similar manufacturers such as American jetter and JNW offer cart units in 5.5 @ 4000psi and 6gpm at 3500psi at cheaper prices. Hell american jetters has a cart unit 5.5gpm @ 4000psi for like $1000-$1500 cheaper than the kj3100. And depending on how tou wanted it to look, you could build a similar spec'd unit for around $3,000


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm in Chicago where the sewers are clay tile. Shouldn't there be concern about how much pressure is used with that type of pipe?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> I'm in Chicago where the sewers are clay tile. Shouldn't there be concern about how much pressure is used with that type of pipe?



I do 4000/18 with no problems. That toy should be fine.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> I'm in Chicago where the sewers are clay tile. Shouldn't there be concern about how much pressure is used with that type of pipe?


All clay here too. Never been a problem. I'd be more concerned with a steel cable torquing out that a jet spinning


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> I'm in Chicago where the sewers are clay tile. Shouldn't there be concern about how much pressure is used with that type of pipe?


That's what an unloader is for, you dont have to always use 4000 psi, however, the most common pressure for sewer jetters would be 4000 psi. I have a 4000psi @ 4gpm cart jetter (although it was totally over exaggerated with a 13hp motor and I only get 3.5 GPM) at with proper nozzle selection and hose length I actually see only 3500 psi at the end of my 175' x 1/4" hose. You would probably see about 2500-2700 at the end of your hose with the kj3100 depending on if you stick with their 3/8" hose of went with 1/4" hose. But there are 5/16" options but its expensive hose.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I think the 3100 is a good solid root cutting jetter in 6" and below out to 125'.

The entire package is extremely well thought out and I think is great for a business who wants a trouble free system they don't need to part out.

The only issue is it should have 5/16 hose and I brought that up at dinner tonight.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I think the 3100 is a good solid root cutting jetter in 6" and below out to 125'.
> 
> The entire package is extremely well thought out and I think is great for a business who wants a trouble free system they don't need to part out.
> 
> The only issue is it should have 5/16 hose and I brought that up at dinner tonight.


Right, with the 5/16" hose that would put it somewhere around where yur old setup was at right Ben? You were runninn 4.5 @ 3000 or 3500 and were destroying roots still!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The 5/16 hose is only about 320 if I recall correctly. My old setup was both 4 at 3500 and 4.5 at 3000. Both shredded roots fully in 6" pipe all day long.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> I think the 3100 is a good solid root cutting jetter in 6" and below out to 125'. The entire package is extremely well thought out and I think is great for a business who wants a trouble free system they don't need to part out. The only issue is it should have 5/16 hose and I brought that up at dinner tonight.


Thanks


----------

